# Congratulations, Dutch!



## monty (Jan 2, 2006)

Congratulations on receiving your official promotion to the forum staff!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Jan 2, 2006)

Congratulations on you're well deserved promotion!!

Mike


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 2, 2006)

yo dutch,
kudos to you!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you all. I am very honored that Tulsajeff has made me a member of the Staff.  I have been off line since Saturday (caught a humdinger of a head cold) and I was totally surprised to see my new rank when I welcomed a new member to the Forum this morning.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats big 'D'! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## sundaysmoker (Jan 4, 2006)

Congrats dutch!! you sure deserve it - besides you can't have an official welcome guy that's not an official part of the staff!!!!   :lol: 

Patrick


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Dutch. You certaily are deserving of the honor!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

